# AES kempton Park October 6th



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all

The AES is soon upon us this is a superb show so remember to place those pre orders, or at least come along to this, the largest Invertebrate show in the UK. 

AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair 2012 event listing - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)

Also we are off on a trip for a while and although we do have bug house sitters we are afraid they will just about cope with the feeding of the bugs so no orders will be sent out between 2nd October until 21st so get those orders in if you want anything before this.

Regards to all

Graham & Janice


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

I couldn't make it this time  I hope the show went well and everyone had a great time.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just got back, good show as always.


----------

